# اجمل 7عبارات فى الحـــــــــــب!!!!



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

_*
1) اذا احببت فتاة وانت تعلم انها لن تكون لك فاحتفظ بحبك في قلبك
حتى لا تجعلها تعاني وقت الفراق




2) عندما تحب لا تعترف بحبك الا عندما تتاكد ان مشاعرك صادقة







3) لا تجرح من تحب حتى لو جرحك فلا تقابل جرحها بجرح
بل اقبله بكل حب لانه ان كان حبا صادقا فتاكد انه غير مقصود






4) كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها
علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها






5) اذا فرقتكم الظروف فلا تتركها امسك يدها بكل ما تحمل من قوة
اعلم انها ستحتاجك في هذا الوقت اكثر من اي وقت لانها ستكون قد خسرت قلبك 






6) لتجعل الحب صادق ثبته بالثقة 






7) عندما تغار عليك استقبل غيرتها بكل حب مهما كانت شديدة 
لان الغيرة دليل المحبة*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (17 يناير 2010)

_*لتجعل الحب صادق ثبته بالثقة*_​_*
*_*ثانكس روزى لموضوعك الجميل*​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا كوكي يا قمر

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (17 يناير 2010)

> 2) عندما تحب لا تعترف بحبك الا عندما تتاكد ان مشاعرك صادقة



موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## روزي86 (17 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا سندريلا يا قمر

نورتي يا حبي


----------



## kalimooo (18 يناير 2010)

_*

4) كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها
علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها
*_
حاضر يا روزي

هيدا اختصاصي 

هيك بيقولوه ما بعرف..

ههههههههههههههههههه

مشكورة يا امورة..


_*
*_


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 يناير 2010)

> _*1) اذا احببت فتاة وانت تعلم انها لن تكون لك فاحتفظ بحبك في قلبك
> حتى لا تجعلها تعاني وقت الفراق*_



*لا انا بقول لها عشان اعزبها !*



> _*
> 2) عندما تحب لا تعترف بحبك الا عندما تتاكد ان مشاعرك صادقة*_



*لا لا لا انا كل يوم بحب 100 غير اليوم اللى قبله*



> _*
> 3) لا تجرح من تحب حتى لو جرحك فلا تقابل جرحها بجرح
> بل اقبله بكل حب لانه ان كان حبا صادقا فتاكد انه غير مقصود
> *_



*انا بجرحها من قبل ما تجرحنى*



> _*
> 4) كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها
> علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها*_


*
لما اعلمها الأول اللاهوت المقارن !
*


> _*
> 5) اذا فرقتكم الظروف فلا تتركها امسك يدها بكل ما تحمل من قوة
> اعلم انها ستحتاجك في هذا الوقت اكثر من اي وقت لانها ستكون قد خسرت قلبك *_



*سوف امسك يدها وادفعها من البلكونة*



> _*
> 6) لتجعل الحب صادق ثبته بالثقة
> *_


*
دا كان زماااااااااان*



> _*
> 7) عندما تغار عليك استقبل غيرتها بكل حب مهما كانت شديدة
> لان الغيرة دليل المحبة*_


*
غيرتها ماتت خلاص

لانى كل يوم مع 100 زى ما قلت


شفتوا انا رومانسى ازاى ؟؟



*​


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههه

ميرس يا اجمل كليمو علي مرورك

ويلا بقي اتبع الخطوات وقولي النتيجة هههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

يااااااااااااااه ده انت رومانسي بشكل وحش اوي هههههههههههه

لالالالالالالالا نصيحه تقلل الرومانسية دي احسن هي اللي ترميك من البلكونه مش انت ههههههههه

نورت يا جميل بمرورك


----------



## Critic (18 يناير 2010)

*



 اذا احببت فتاة وانت تعلم انها لن تكون لك فاحتفظ بحبك في قلبك
حتى لا تجعلها تعاني وقت الفراق


أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
*صح صح صح *
*بس*


*عندى سؤال برئ *
*



) اذا فرقتكم الظروف فلا تتركها امسك يدها بكل ما تحمل من قوة
اعلم انها ستحتاجك في هذا الوقت اكثر من اي وقت لانها ستكون قد خسرت قلبك 

أنقر للتوسيع...

*
*الظروف فرقتنا و هفضل معها ازاى ! :t30:*

*موضوع رائع*


*بس قلبتى عليا المواجع تااااااااااااانى*
*حرام عليكى انا مزعلك فى حاجة بس قوليلى :hlp:*


----------



## النهيسى (18 يناير 2010)

*شكرا جدا

الرب يباركك

موضوع رائع جدا​*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههههه

ياربي بقي انا كل مانزل موضوع تقولوا كده

هعيط بعد كده هههههههههههههه

برضه منور وهنزلك من ده كتير هههههههههه غلاسه بقي ههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

نورت يا نهيسي

ميرسي علي مرورك الرقيق اوي


----------



## اكليل الشوك (18 يناير 2010)

_موضوع جميل اوووووووى يا روزى ربنا يباركك يا جميل ​_


----------



## Critic (18 يناير 2010)

*متكتبيش مواضيع تانى عن الحب لمدة 5 سنين*
:190vu:


*ههههههههههههههههه*

*انتى مستأصدانى على فكرة انا غلبان :hlp:*


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ميرسي يا اكليل يا قمر

نورتي يا بمرورك


----------



## روزي86 (18 يناير 2010)

ههههههههههههه

لالالالالالالا يا critic وانا مالي هكتب عن الحب كتير كتير هههههههههههه

بس غلاسه بقي ههههههههههههه


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

*اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

*1
**اذا احببت فتاة وانت تعلم انها لن تكون لك فاحتفظ بحبك في قلبك
حتى لا تجعلها تعاني وقت الفراق
*
​
​*2
عندما تحب لا تعترف بحبك الا عندما تتاكد ان مشاعرك صادقة


**3
**( لا تجرح من تحب حتى لو جرحك فلا تقابل جرح بجرح
بل اقبله بكل حب لانه ان كان حبا صادقا فتاكد انه غير مقصود)


**4
(**كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها
علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها)


**5
**( اذا فرقتكم الظروف فلا تتركها امسك يدها بكل ما تحمل من قوة
اعلم انها ستحتاجك في هذا الوقت اكثر من اي وقت لانها ستكون قد خسرت قلبك)*​​


*6
( لتجعل الحب صادق متنه بالثقة)*


​
*7
*​*
**(عندما تغار عليك استقبل غيرتها بكل حب مهما كانت شديدة 
لان الغيرة دليل المحبة)
*​*
*


----------



## kalimooo (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

*4
(**كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها
علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها)

كلها رائعة يا روزي

وكل سنة وانتِ طيبة

انما برأيي هذه مهمة جدا ورائعة

مشكورة اختي لمجهودك الرائع
 *


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

ربنا يخليك يا كليمو

وكل سنة وانت جميل يا جميل


----------



## johna&jesus (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

*5
**( اذا فرقتكم الظروف فلا تتركها امسك يدها بكل ما تحمل من قوة
اعلم انها ستحتاجك في هذا الوقت اكثر من اي وقت لانها ستكون قد خسرت قلبك)**جميلة   اوى  دى  تفيد الوفاء 

بس يا ترى بقى  موجود  دلوقتى ؟
*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

اكيد موجود يا جون بس اللي يدور يلاقي اكيد

نورت يا ارق جون


----------



## +Sameh+ (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

_شكرا روزى على العبارات الجميله

_​


----------



## روزي86 (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

نورت يا مينا بمرورك الجميل زيك


----------



## النهيسى (3 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

*

شكرا


للموضوع

الرائع جدا

سلام الرب يســوع

​*


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

ميرسي يا استاذي لمرور حضرتك الجميل


----------



## love2be (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

*اعترض 

عشان اللى بيحب بيواجه كل الظروف اللى تقف فطريقة مهما كانت (لكل داء دواء ) مينفعش اضيع لحظة و حبيبتى مش قدامى فيها و مينفعش اقعد ابنى و اخطط لحياتنا و فلحظة تتهد كل حاجة و اول متتهد هتتهد عليا انا . 


اقولكم حاجة مع احترامى للى كتب الموضوع 

كل ده كلام مثالى 
كلام على ورق بس
كلام لا يمكن يتنفذ *​


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

ميرسي لمرورك

ولرأيك


----------



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

( لتجعل الحب صادق متنه بالثقة)

فعلا ياروزي 
حب من غير ثقه  دائما يفشل


----------



## روزي86 (4 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

نورتي يا ارق نيتا

كل سنة وانتي طيبة يا قمر


----------



## KOKOMAN (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

جمال جدا يا روزى
شكرا ليكى
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## روزي86 (7 أبريل 2010)

*رد: اجمل (7 )عبارات عن الحب سمعتها*

ربنا يخليك يا كوكو

ميرسي علي المرور الجميل


----------



## Dona Nabil (19 يونيو 2010)

*تم الدمج​*


----------



## Joly2010 (19 يونيو 2010)

*موضوع جميل جدا ياريت ماحدش يقول الكلمة دى الا فى وقتها ومكانها وللشخص الصح*

*علشان تحس بيها بجد *

*موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك *​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (19 يونيو 2010)

_*4)  كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها*_
_* علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها*_

_*جميل يا روزي*_​


----------



## tamav maria (19 يونيو 2010)

عسله ياروزي 
صورة التوقيع بتاعتك 
شوفي برأة الاطفال 
حميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## +bent el malek+ (19 يونيو 2010)

كلام جميل يا روزى 
تسلم ايدك​


----------



## just member (20 يونيو 2010)

جميل يا روزى
شكرا الك اكتير
الرب يبارك حياتك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

joly2010 قال:


> *موضوع جميل جدا ياريت ماحدش يقول الكلمة دى الا فى وقتها ومكانها وللشخص الصح*​
> 
> *علشان تحس بيها بجد *​
> *موضوع رائع ربنا يباركك *​


 

ميرسي ليكي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> _*4) كن لها الحبيب والصديق و الزوج شاركها وقت فرحها و وقت حزنها*_
> 
> _*علمها معنى الرومنسية بكل جمالها وروعتها*_​
> _*جميل يا روزي*_​


 

نورتي يا روكا


ربنا يعوضك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

netta قال:


> عسله ياروزي
> صورة التوقيع بتاعتك
> شوفي برأة الاطفال
> حميله جدااااااااااااااااااااااااا


 

انتي اجمل يا حبيبتي

دايما منوراني بكلامك العسل زيك


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

mana_mana قال:


> كلام جميل يا روزى ​
> 
> 
> تسلم ايدك​


 

تسلميلي يا قمر

نورتي


----------



## روزي86 (21 يونيو 2010)

just member قال:


> جميل يا روزى
> شكرا الك اكتير
> الرب يبارك حياتك


 

ربنا يخليك يا جوجو

نورت


----------



## Maroo Magdi (29 مايو 2011)

تسلم ايديك ياروزى بجد روعة


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

ميرسي يا مارو

نورتي


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 مايو 2011)

انت اجمل كتكوتة


----------



## روزي86 (30 مايو 2011)

ربنا يخليك

ميرسي خالص لمرورك


----------



## أنجيلا (1 يونيو 2011)

*



1) اذا احببت فتاة وانت تعلم انها لن تكون لك فاحتفظ بحبك في قلبك
حتى لا تجعلها تعاني وقت الفراق

2) عندما تحب لا تعترف بحبك الا عندما تتاكد ان مشاعرك صادقة

أنقر للتوسيع...


معاكي حق في دول
تسلم ايدك يا روزي*​


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

نورتي يا انجي

ربنا يفرحك


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (3 يونيو 2011)

7) عندما تغار عليك استقبل غيرتها بكل حب مهما كانت شديدة 
لان الغيرة دليل المحبة
اممممممممممممم مظنش دي صعبه اوي


----------



## روزي86 (3 يونيو 2011)

لا بيكونوا عارفين انها حب زيادة واكيد مبسوطين بيها لكن بيشعروكي بعكس ذلك

ههههههههه 

نورتي يا قمر


----------



## مرمرين (4 يونيو 2011)

ولكن كيف لا ابوح بحبى لمن احب


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

ميرسي لمرورك الجميل

لكن سؤالك ده بيرجع لحسب الموقف والظروف ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (4 يونيو 2011)

روزي86 قال:


> _*
> 1) اذا احببت فتاة وانت تعلم انها لن تكون لك فاحتفظ بحبك في قلبك
> حتى لا تجعلها تعاني وقت الفراق
> 
> ...




:018A1D~146::286::018A1D~146:​


----------



## روزي86 (4 يونيو 2011)

هههههههههه

ميرسي ليك يا عياد


----------

